# Does your Maltese follow you EVERYwhere?



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I'm still researching the Maltese prior to my planned purchase next Spring, but can't decide if I should get a male or female. From what Ive read on this forum and other places, is that the male is more affectionate but will have a tendency to be a little more clingy while females are somewhat more independent and don't have a need to follow you and be entertained 24/7. This will be my first dog so it's tough to say what will be a better fit for me, but I did watch my friends poodle overnight a while back and this dog was practically velcroed to me the entire visit. I couldn't even walk into another room or the BR without him close at my heels. Frankly, this got to be a little annoying after awile, but I wonder if it's because it wasn't MY dog and with my own puppy, I'd cherish the close bond.

Just curious how many of your Maltese have a tendency to follow you around vs able to play on his/her own and what their individual sex is. I'd like to see if there's a pattern or if you think its more of a personality issue.

thanks for the info!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I'm still researching the Maltese prior to my planned purchase next Spring, but can't decide if I should get a male or female. From what Ive read on this forum and other places, is that the male is more affectionate but will have a tendency to be a little more clingy while females are somewhat more independent and don't have a need to follow you and be entertained 24/7. This will be my first dog so it's tough to say what will be a better fit for me, but I did watch my friends poodle overnight a while back and this dog was practically velcroed to me the entire visit. I couldn't even walk into another room or the BR without him close at my heels. Frankly, this got to be a little annoying after awile, but I wonder if it's because it wasn't MY dog and with my own puppy, I'd cherish the close bond.
> 
> Just curious how many of your Maltese have a tendency to follow you around vs able to play on his/her own and what their individual sex is. I'd like to see if there's a pattern or if you think its more of a personality issue.
> 
> thanks for the info![/B]










I think everyone on here will tell you , they all follow you. Nemo follows me everywhere, I mean even to the bathroom, I close the door of course, when I am in the shower or if I go upstairs he will cry a little and sit there till I come back. That is loyalty, I just love this breed..

Andrea~


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

Mac follows me 100% of the time!!! REALLY!!! all the time.
when he is not after me he is doing his business on his wee wee pad. I leave only 1 out for him and never hcange the place when it is at, so where ever whe are he goes back there. 

He follows me to the bathroom too... and honestly I don't care!! I love this. At first I was a little worried... I didn't know if he was just scared I would desapear if he didn't follow me. 

I just had to get used to not turn suddenly, or not to give some steps backwards... because I could easily step on him. and that's the reason I can't trust him with anyone else. I'm afraid they will step on him and break something.

I do believe when it's your dog you feel different about him or her following you around. And honestly it's so much easier like this when they are puppies. the trainers always say, keep a close eye on them, let them close to you all the time so you can catch them right away in case of an "accident". So... with mac I didn't have to worry!! he was right there, close to me, at all times!!!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sammy and Max follow me EVERYWHERE, If I go upstairs and don't take them, they both sit at the gate at the bottom of the stairs and wait for me to return and then get so excited when I do. They are the best ever.
Sammy is VERY affectionate, she is really a momma's gal, max is a little more relaxed.
BEK


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

evie follows me everywhere and she's a female. i would think both sexes are equally affectionate and attention lovers


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

otis follows me everywhere too. when i think he's sleeping and walk into the kitchen and leave the barrier open, i turn around and hes lying on the kitchen floor, right next to me. when i leave to go to my room for a bit, he'll wait by the door until i come out. in the mornings, when i shower, he cries almost the whole time that im away, for some reason, he is extremely attached when he first gets up.


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

Bruno follows me everywhere!!! When I'm in the shower, I ask the hubby to watch him, but what does Bruno do? He just lays down on the bathroom mat until I get out of the shower! He's great!!!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

One of each. They both follow me and look to me for affirmation.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo follows me everywhere...he's almost 3 years old. i have a bed in the bathroom for him.... that way he has a place to wait for me when i'm in the shower...lol i can't leave him outside the door, my husband works 3rd shift so i have to keep him quiet.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy follows me EVERYWHERE! I can not imagine that the males could be any more affectionate than her.







I think a lot has to do with the bond you make when they are pups.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy follows me everywhere. Toy stays put usually unless it's the kitchen.
I don't think I've been alone in the bathroom in over 30 years.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey follows me everywhere I go. even if he is deeply sleeping as soon as I move he will get in the position to follow. The most embarrassing is when we go to someone else's house and I have to go to the bathroom he will follow me and sit behind the door and scratch the door or whine. so of course by then everyone knows where I went







he does not play by himself. he will drop a ball at my feet like 10 times if I don't pick it up and throw for him. I love everything he does and wont change a thing.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey follows me everywhere. I should have named her velcro dot! Doesn't matter where I go she is there. And boy she lets me know if I've shut a door in her face. She lays on the floor and groans and cries. As you can tell by her name, Lacey is a girl. She is the first girl dog I have had out of 3 dogs and she is just as affection as my males. I do believe she is smarter than the other two dogs I have had and she has a lot of personality.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sparkey's new siggy is a hoot!


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Haylee follows me everywhere....except up or down stairs....she won't even try to climb them!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

So far I guess Bogie is the only dog that doesn't follow me around constantly. Like all of the others, 
Bogie is very affectionate, but he sometimes likes his alone time. He will spend some of his time with me, some of his time with Daddy Bruce, and sometimes he just likes to find a quiet place just for himself.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Mine follow me everywhere and they are two females. They look like two little Clydesdales prancing after me side by side. Sometimes I make a game of it. I walk and then stop quick and they are right at my heals stopping on a dime









Lynda


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lynda I do that too! Lacey runs right into the back of my leg.


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

Pixie is female and is always right next to my foot! I have not stepped on her yet, but my husband has twice and my 5 year old has once. So far, she hasn't gotten hurt. Hopefully she'll learn to stay a step back.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Catcher follows me everywhere. But he doesn't really have to entertained. He plays nicely by himself in the room where I am. 

Kallie, on the other hand doesn't always follow me. But partly because she is always thinking ahead. For example, she knows that in the morning I usually make up the bed right away and then head to the kitchen. Well, if I ever don't make up the bed, she knows I am coming back in there so she stays put. She wants to be in the place where I will be coming back to.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella follows me everywhere, its great


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Deja is a follower too!














The funny part is when hubby and I go in separate directions, she has to decide who to follow. Since my husband is so attached to her and will carry her everywhere, she will often opt for him, but you can see the indecision in her eyes and she is not truly content until we are both in the same room. If I am in the office working on the computer, she will wait outside in the hall. Once in a while she will disappear (this is so rare that I immediately start looking for her). She usually has gone off to the living room to tear leaves off the plant and throw them around...she thinks this is the best fun!! Sometimes she will follow the cat around but if she hears us moving to another room, she is right there.

This breed is the biggest lovebugs and I would not have it any other way.

BTW, I just love the holloween graphics!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Jack (a male) follows me everywhere too. I think Malts in general do







and I LOVE it and think it's the best thing about them !!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango follows me everywhere...he waits outside of the tub while I shower, he goes in the bathroom with me, etc.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci follows me everywhere too...even the bathroom heck sometimes if she sees me headed that way she makes it there before me







I cant even go outside without her barking and looking for me


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

mishkin follows me everywhere and i love it, i do have to be careful when i walk now because he is always behind me, he does play by himself but only if he knows i'm close by...he soon comes running up to me though wanting me to join his games, he is only allowed in the kitchen/loungeroom upstairs because the bathroom and bedroom area are blocked off so he doesn't fall down the stairs, he would follow me tere if he could though and he waits for me until i come back









definately not a breed that likes to be alone








.

the really cool thing is recently a hotel opened in Perth and you can take your dog with you, the rooms are really beutiful and they have doggy toys, gourmet biscuits, a litter pan and a menu for your dog so you can order them food during the day, there's also a dog walker and groomer lol, but i prefer to walk mishkin myself...i know where we are staying when we go to Perth next










felicity


----------



## kristin06 (Mar 18, 2006)

Keegan follows me everywhere too. He'll even get up with me if I have to get up in the middle of the night. I love it. Maltese are such a sweet breed and this makes them even sweeter.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I call Pacino my band-aid dog...he follows me everywhere and yes even to the bathroom. He is always at my heals but it so cute to watch him prance like the proud boy he is!! And yes, if I stop short he walks right into the back of my legs...he really needs to practice the brakes better...LOL

As a matter of fact, yesterday, I went into the bathroom closet for something and I didn't see him sneak in there and I closed the door with him in the closet. I turned and walked out of the bathroom, got half way down the hall and to my surprise there was no shadow. So now I am walking around calling him thinking he is getting into something that he shouldn't be...No Pacino. 

I went back into the bathroom and as I did I saw the bathroom closet door move ever so slightly...so I open the closet door and there he is sitting there looking at me like "I can't believe you left me in here!!"

He fell right into place behind me happy as a lark!! LOL

Marie & (*I* STILL can't believe you didn't see me there!!) Pacino*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda follows me everywhere, drives me crazy when I am in the bathroom she whines till I open the door and then drops her ball at my feet. I can't tell you how many times I have had to get that stupid ball from behind the toilet







but I wouldn't have it ant other way.
I love Sparkey and Brits siggy's.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Tchelsi must always be in the same room with her mommy. She isn't so clingy that she gets underfoot tho. I find it so endearing that she'll grab kibble out of her bowl and come eat it in the room I'm in. she also sits right in front of the tub when I shower. I think it's precious.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

My Fendi is female, and she follows me everywhere too. She's not yet 4 months, so every time she starts walking around, I don't let her do that for very long (or there might be an accident!) but if it was her way, she'd go into every single room I would be in...as long as I'm there.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I have 3 that follow me everywhere







2 boys & a girl!

sometimes i think i'm going to fall & break something as they try to get down the stairs first & well i cant ever imagine taking a wee without 6 eyes staring at me LOL


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I'm still researching the Maltese prior to my planned purchase next Spring, but can't decide if I should get a male or female. From what Ive read on this forum and other places, is that the male is more affectionate but will have a tendency to be a little more clingy while females are somewhat more independent and don't have a need to follow you and be entertained 24/7. This will be my first dog so it's tough to say what will be a better fit for me, but I did watch my friends poodle overnight a while back and this dog was practically velcroed to me the entire visit. I couldn't even walk into another room or the BR without him close at my heels. Frankly, this got to be a little annoying after awile, but I wonder if it's because it wasn't MY dog and with my own puppy, I'd cherish the close bond.
> 
> Just curious how many of your Maltese have a tendency to follow you around vs able to play on his/her own and what their individual sex is. I'd like to see if there's a pattern or if you think its more of a personality issue.
> 
> thanks for the info![/B]



<span style="font-family:Arial">This is tough. I have a boy and a girl....they are both very affectionate, however....my female seems to be more affectionate. She is also the Alpha and very bossy. She does follow me more than Cooper. Although he will follow most of the time.....she follows_ ALL _ of the time. That said Cooper is affectionate too. But she seeks for more attention than he does.

I also wanted to mention that he has never marked in the house. The one and ONLY time he's ever marked was when Gracie first came home....he immediately wee'd right on her.







.

At the end of the day, if I were to ever get another Maltese....and I know I will.....I would get another male. I find his disposition to be much nicer than Gracie's. He's very meek and has a very mild temperment. Where as Gracie is high strung and is always bossing Cooper around. Keep in mind this is just my experience.









I love them both with all my heart and don't favor one over the other....they both have unique personalities and I couldn't imagine my life without them.







</span>


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

My sweet little shadows are steps behind me no matter where I am in the house!









Izzy has the Izzy-tude and Chipper is the sweetest little guy!!







I love them both....and they are total opposites.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a female Malt and she literally is under my feet everywhere I go. Then if I sit down she is asking to be in my lap, once in my lap she would stay there all day. No matter where I am she wants to go. WHen I was looking for a Malt I had a hard time deciding also. My deciding factors was that I wanted a smaller dog in size, one that did not mark his territory by lifting his leg, and if I chose at some date way down the line like a few years I might breed her. I am really hoping to show her but I have to grow her coat first. I think both make wonderful pets. Good luck with your decision


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lucy is my shadow also and that started from the day I brought her home. I wouldn't change it for anything! Caddy is still getting used to her role in my house and isn't quite the shadow Lucy is but she's mastering stairs because she doesn't like it if I go up to the second story. She's usually on the bed with me because I don't want her on the carpet but she really doesn't like it if I leave the room. Both dogs avoid me when I take a shower because that is where I give them baths, LOL. I think it was annoying you with your friend's poodle because it wasn't yours. Good luck on your decision! Oh, and both of mine are girls.


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

My Chloe likes to follow me or my husband around where ever we go. I love it.









However we are training her to stay in her station (pink puffy donut bed) while we are in the kitchen, going to the bathroom, or eating dinner. Basically we carry her station to where we want her to be and tell "Hop on". She mostly stays, although she does stretch the definition of "on" to mean: if just one of her feet are on, then she's on!









We do this for several reasons: 1. She is not fully housetrained at 11½ weeks, so we have to keep an eye on her when she is not in her pen. 2. She is so tiny that we don't want to step on her when we are preoccupied with cooking in our very small kitchen. 3. We like her to be polite and not beg while we are eating. 4. When in the bathroom, I prefer my privacy. 

All other times she is by my side or on my lap. I want my husband to bond with her too, so I often let him have turns with her when she is super cuddly. Even though I am home all day with her, it is still hard to give her up to him. She is such a little bundle of love.







I guess I must REALLY love my husband too, to willingly share my sweet little Chloe with him.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> Just curious how many of your Maltese have a tendency to follow you around vs able to play on his/her own and what their individual sex is. I'd like to see if there's a pattern or if you think its more of a personality issue.
> 
> thanks for the info![/B]


Both of my girls follow me around most of the time.







Even when they are playing, they follow me into whatever room I head to. They also seem to want to wrestle each other while sitting on top of me if I'm sitting on the floor trying to put on my shoes. LOL! Aren't they helpful?







(but I wouldn't have it any other way!!!! I love my little shadows)


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

All 3 of mine follow me everywhere. Sweetpea barks if the other 2 get closer to me then she is.


----------



## Lexie & Lucie's Gammie (Jul 4, 2006)

Absolutely everywhere – if I am on the toilet, Lucie wants to be in my lap (and she does this to my mother, too when she baby-sits!) If I am in the tub, she wants to sit on my shoulder if I am soaking – however, I have to say, this is just because I’ve allowed it. Lexie my older one is not quite so clingy that she has to be “on” me at all times, but both of them can be dead asleep and if I move or leave the room – they instantly wake up and follow me. 

I am just their Gammie, so it may have something to do with I spoil them rotten and only see them on the weekend – but I believe their breed is just very attached and loyal – while it is the sweetest thing most of the time, for some people it may not work. When they are at their home, with my daughter, I think they are a little bit more independent (but not much!). Good luck!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Mine follow me everywhere and they are two females. They look like two little Clydesdales prancing after me side by side. Sometimes I make a game of it. I walk and then stop quick and they are right at my heals stopping on a dime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. Lynda I do that now too with Kelsie.. she loves it! Sometimes she runs right into my legs!

















I have a male and new baby female and they follow me everywhere! I dont think gender has anything to do with it.. as everyone on sm has pointed out. I just think its a trait of a maltese to follow their owner. 

I have noticed though with a male that there is a chance the male will do marking! Kodie marks!! He doesnt mark in other people's houses just ours and only in our living room!! Sooo.. he always wears a belly band when hes walking around the whole house which is a pain cause I have to keep changing the pad inside of it cause he MARKS continuesly!!! AHHHH! If hes running around in my bedroom he will go on his puppy pad and no marking... so I think its a thing with the living room... maybe he smells our old dog in there... cause he even marked before I got Kelsie. Kelsie is just about potty trainned now... and is GREAT! She runs to her puppy pad when she has to go and NO MARKING! I never had a female dog before and I have to say.. she is a sweet heart







BOTH of my babies are lovers... Kodie doesnt give as many kisses now that hes older... but he used to give lots of kisses when he was younger. Kelsie gives LOTS of kisses!


----------



## whamilton78 (Aug 13, 2006)

Killer follows me EVERYWHERE! The only time he's not by my side is whlie I'm at work (unfortunately) and when I'm showering. But, he knows the sound of the shower turning off and makes a bee line for my wet legs. He feels it's his duty to lick me dry, and he's quite efficient!









My shadow has just become a part of all the splendors Maltese bring to your life. Trust me (and, obviously everyone else) you will be forever changed for the better once you have a little guy (or girl) for yourself. This is the BEST breed, hands down. Killer is so smart and playful and knows when it's time to chill. He is priceless to us. 

Good luck to you!
WWk


----------



## zakarians mommy (Nov 1, 2006)

> Killer follows me EVERYWHERE! But, he knows the sound of the shower turning off and makes a bee line for my wet legs. He feels it's his duty to lick me dry, and he's quite efficient!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THis sums up Zakarian precisely!
He follows me around incessantly. He will be in a deep sleep and if I do anything like walk around to get a stamp or bottle of water he's close behind at my heels.
Same thing with the shower, he whines and scratches at the door until I'm done.








Then he follows me around again.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Snoop like the other beautiful fur babies follows me every where!!! He is on my lap now!!! And I love it!!! You could not ask for a better companion than a maltese! He even waits by the front door if I go out without him!!! I dont think you will find it annoying if it was your dog! They are such a lovely loyal breed!!
Snoops male by the way!
Nonny I love that pic of your babies all up against the gate!!! They look soooo cute!


----------

